# Upgraditis strikes again.....



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Silvia is being treated to a pressure gauge and PID, ordering the parts on Friday.....

Anybody had any experience with PIDs on a Silvia?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tell me more! I'm still considering a PID on my Sylvia...

Which one did you go for?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Miss Silvia is being treated to a pressure gauge and PID, ordering the parts on Friday.....
> 
> Anybody had any experience with PIDs on a Silvia?


Good call Rich! I really enjoyed installing mine on the Classic.

Hope you chose the blue LED. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't ordered from Auber, I've gone for an internal PID with steam control from PIDSilvia, I prefer the look of the internal one. I'm also ordering some boiler insulation too....


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just seen the PIDsylvia website, love the led lighting kit!


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't go for the light kit, was tempted but I am considering spraying her blue....


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you PID'd up yet Rich??


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not yet.... I have a missed delivery from the post office so I'm hoping it's the kit, however I've ordered so much this month it could be anything


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rich this is what you ought to aim toward.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Rich this is what you ought to aim toward.


Come on.... Forum rules please.... NO PORN ON THIS FORUM!

Oooh - I'm in lust









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

The pressure gauge and the PID sitting under the Rancilio logo will be installe very soon, not too sure what the other displays are. I'm assuming one is group temp.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't wait for the pics. You must post some.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> The pressure gauge and the PID sitting under the Rancilio logo will be installe very soon, not too sure what the other displays are. I'm assuming one is group temp.....


Is the other one steam temp?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure, the very bottom one near the steam wand has an on/off switch so possibly


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The boiler insulation looks awesome.

I wonder how hard it is to take the boiler out to fit all that foam.

Are you about to void your warranty Rich?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll let you know how difficult the boiler insulation is to fit once I receive my order. I added the insulation kit and flat shower screen to my order.

Yeah, these mods will void my warranty as I'm putting holes into the body of the machine. I'm not too worried about the warranty, Silvia will be a year old next month and she's running very well at the minute.... [touches wood]


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Parts have finally arrived, I'm off work for two days so Silvia is getting stripped and upgraded.

Will post before, during and after pics once it's complete


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Parts have finally arrived, I'm off work for two days so Silvia is getting stripped and upgraded.
> 
> Will post before, during and after pics once it's complete


Best of luck! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow what a job that was....!

Anybody considering internal PIDs, gauges, etc be warned Silvia is one tough cookie...

It took 36 Dremel Cutting Disks a 12 Dremel Grinding blocks to make 2 small holes.

7 hrs later I have finished the upgrade, wiring diagrams were a little too complicated for what was needed. Bust my steam switch (wired wrong when I pug it back) so I now use the water switch for steam until I get a replacement. Blew the electric twice due to incorrect wiring. Burnt and cut hands.

But here's the finished result;










And here's before;










I didn't get any during, too busy swearing and throwing paper around the house......


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice Rich. Has this cured your upgraditis? You'll regret not opting for the silvia disco light kit.

How's the pressure gauge?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not really, need a grinder to replace my MC2 and a Lido for work


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't adjusted the pressure yet but it was reading 10 bar so I need to dial it down a notch


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I think that looks great, especially the way the PID is recessed into the front panel. I think the machines with it underneath or God forbid on the side, look really odd. But that's just me.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

SlowRoast said:


> I think that looks great, especially the way the PID is recessed into the front panel. I think the machines with it underneath or God forbid on the side, look really odd. But that's just me.


I completely agree, internal gauges look a lot better but they do come at a cost, it's so difficult putting holes in Silvia to fit them


----------

